
Barbara Bush Has Died - chirau
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/04/17/us/barbara-bush-dead.html
======
RickJWagner
No matter your politics, Barbara Bush was a classy first lady and a great
stateswoman.

Also: Only the slimy NYT would save some of the article to gripe about Trump.
There really is a sickness about that.

